# Sram Omnium removal?



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I was going to use a Sram Omnium crank on my fixie build and installed and torqued it to specifications assuming it would use standard track chainline spacing of 42MM. Looks like it is not even close, must be about 46 or 47MM. It does not look like it is going to work so I'm thinking of pulling it and returning. Question - now that it has be fully torqued is there a tool for pulling the left arm off?

Any tips or tricks on removing would be great, Thanks

PS - I have a standard square taper tool for pulling those cranks, do not think the Omnium uses the same tool.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

the crank bolt that should have come with it is self-extracting. If that bolt wasn't used, you'll need an ISIS crank remover.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

just undo the bolt. left crank arm will come off.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Now I see how it works, the crank bolt is entrapped by the cover cap on the left arm so when the bolt is backed off the arm gets pushed off. I now have the crank and BB removed and will be looking for a replacement that has the correct 42MM chainline.


----------

